# Is Your Fursona a Character?



## JustAlex1997 (Jul 22, 2020)

I recently commented on a post where I revealed that Autumn the Squirrel is essentially just a name and face. In terms of personality and backstory, it's all virtually nonexistent. She only exists because you're supposed to have a fursona and because (yes, I'm biased) she's cute.

Have you ever really thought about *who *your fursona is? Or do they exist mainly as an avatar?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 22, 2020)

Both my sonas have extensive backstories, but that's just cause I like world building.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, I have thought about it - Rimna has quite a bit of a backstory. I haven't written most of it down tho, so the majority is only in my head. He is a character, he's not a representation of me in animal form.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 22, 2020)

For me, it's a little bit of both. 'Gemi' the Fursona, is more of a caricature of myself. I do plan on using her as a 'self-insert' essentially for some projects, both personal and otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 22, 2020)

While my fursona embodies much of what I like and how I look, she is her own character living within her own world, with a detailed backstory, environment and social circle of friends, familiy and so on.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 22, 2020)

JustAlex1997 said:


> Have you ever really thought about *who *your fursona is? Or do they exist mainly as an avatar?



I thought about it a lot, but it's easier in my case...my fursona is simply *me *idealized. I'm a "feline soul" kind of person and I always feel my cat self, so to me, Mambi's personality is mine pretty much IRL and his appearance is how I see myself mentally. I only *wish* I had the actual fur look and real fangs/tail/ears/etc, but when I wear mine I practically feel like "Mambi", and I wear my fangs all the time because it helps me feel like "myself" again. So because of that I don't see the avatar fursona as separate, but rather just me looking as I want to be because "his" personality already *is *me. <giggle> 

(and yes, I really do giggle a lot IRL as well...I'm a happy fun-loving guy! What can I say? I don't apologize for it. <sticks out toungue playfully> The portal ability also isn't real of course, but always has been a dream power to have exactly as I depict it<LOL>. At least that's what I tell the gouvernment men who come to check on weird stories they heard <wink>)


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jul 23, 2020)

my fursona is me as an animal but more of what I wish I was,only on a realistic scale though (he's not as fat as me and has what I wish my hair looked like)


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 23, 2020)

It's just me myself, only "hyenized". So not a character really. But I do find that striped hyena is a very good metaphor or "archetype" for the way I am, so it's not meaningless either.

But the (actually rarely used) antelope alt, that one is mainly for aesthetics, aka "cool looks" very much indeed... Still not any kind of character separate from myself.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes, Hara Surya/Sarra Evans is a fictional character. On some level she's how I chose to present myself on sites like this one for no other reason than my real life is kind of lame. (Plus, she's a damn sight better looking.)

She has a fictional backstory going back to her infancy with the two biggest differences being our genders and her best friend. I'm currently writing it into a series of slice of life stories titled "All The Promises We Made" which is on my FurAffinity and DeviantArt for free.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jul 23, 2020)

for me, my fursona and myself are eachother, like separate meat suits connected to the same network, but im more comfortable in the body of my fursona


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 23, 2020)

No, it's a cheeseburger.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 23, 2020)

My sona is me as a character so that I can use them for RP too.

In my fictional universe, Terry is the creator of most stuff, because I made the stories and stuff. Terry isn't essentially a god in that universe though, and all the characters in the universe never know me and my sona's existence. However, Terry can still interact with the universe via both controls(as the characyers' owner) and physical form(as Terry themselves), while concealing that they are the creator of the beings.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 23, 2020)

Mine will be a character, once I've got a story written! Too bad writing is really hard and takes forever lol


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes.
Marius is my avatar and face of my online presence, based on myself, but he's also a character.  
He has a general background (where he lives and where he worked), but he's also a druid duck in a D&D campaign, an X-wing pilot in a Star Wars fanfic, and a professor in another unrelated story.


----------



## Tonkat (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes and no in my case. Emerald ages with me and doesn't really have a backstory, but she lives a different life to me (with bits of my own life sprinkled in) and has a totally different personality.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Jul 23, 2020)

my fursona has a existing background to him and a story to go with him. So I definitely can say that he is a character.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Jul 23, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Yes.
> Marius is my avatar and face of my online presence, based on myself, but he's also a character.
> He has a general background (where he lives and where he worked), but he's also a druid duck in a D&D campaign, an X-wing pilot in a Star Wars fanfic, and a professor in another unrelated story.


And don't forget he is one of the many side characters of my story.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes and no. Avery exists as me in furry form, he'd make all the same decisions (and mistakes) that i would.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 23, 2020)

Nah, mine is just me. 
I am what I am. Plus I'm to lazy to be making up stuff to go along with it.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 23, 2020)

My fursona is a character that I share things in common with. We are both social hermit introverts. While he's away from people in caves and sewer systems, I tend to be the person on the outside of the social circle. I was always that girl that sat alone at lunch at school.

Though I'm not a writer, he does have a bit of a backstory of how he came to be. I just wanted to make a more mature and rugged character that I didn't intend to have things in common with, but just thought was cool and interesting. Turns out if we met, I think we'd become friends.

Edit: Below is art of some people's fursonas including mine by someone named Kaywi on Discord. Notice how Dusty (the bat dude) is the only one off to the side without any friends? Is that a mood or what? ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 23, 2020)

B'rof is furry me. That's it.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah, my sona is a character. Story and lore.. even world building along with him, mainly being a place called Oblivion. I have plenty of story and lore with many of my characters, not just Blue. And i do have a lot of characters.


----------



## Herdingcats (Jul 24, 2020)

Rat is just an online representation of myself. It's more fun to draw her than me irl (generic human).


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 24, 2020)

I made Harmina as a way to represent myself online, but now I am also trying to create a life and a world for her. She has grown past her creator and now is taking a form all her own.


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jul 24, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> Rat is just an online representation of myself. It's more fun to draw her than me irl (generic human).


She's a very good rat.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 24, 2020)

Is an avatar not a character?


----------



## Skittles (Jul 24, 2020)

Skittles is me. A wee bit bolder than I am in reality perhaps.

I have two other characters I use for RP purposes.

Eldrana and Mirian.


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Is an avatar not a character?


A character is more than a name and face. I refer to backstory, personality, and so on.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jul 24, 2020)

If by self-insert or author avatar, then yes, my fursona is a character.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jul 25, 2020)

Aika is an easygoing, simple fisherman who has many stories and secrets. He represents my own easygoing personality. He's my emotional support sona.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 25, 2020)

I like a lot of story building and lore, so technically my Fursona is NOT a character, but at the same time there is a "character" of my fursona.
In otherwords there is two different versions of Jackpot, the obvious will be that the fursona version is nicer, whereas the story version doesn't care who you are and just take your soul and move on.
He is or rather has a fursona version because I like his character a lot since his smug and greedy nature fits me, and coz I get to horde my boyfriend to myself, or rather pretend I am. >w>

The character Jackpot has been defeated before, and at same time has canonically caused genocides and lots of death just to satisfiy his greed.
The fursona Jackpot is more friendlier and his 'greedy' nature just means he wants to take care of those close to him.

Technically, the character version is capable of being nice, but the odds are not in your favour, as expected from someone who owns plenty of casinos.


----------



## Kinare (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah, mine has a backstory and a huge world I created all for her kind. The world has been in the works since I was a teenager so many years ago, a solid 17 or so years ago. Different characters back then, and I still think of that story sometimes, but now I use that world as a base for my sona's stories. Right now I'm working on fleshing out some of the other characters and world details so I have less of an excuse not to write some actual story bits.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 26, 2020)

Mine has a backstory. It just hasn't been written and pushed out for reading yet. I have a basic outline.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 26, 2020)

Mine has a bit of a backstory inspired by my own surroundings, as much as he's a representation of myself


----------



## Deathless (Oct 13, 2020)

My fursona is basically everything I am and want to be, but she does have her own backstory I made when I was younger. She's her own person but me at the same time!


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Oct 13, 2020)

My fursona is an extension of myself....my otherside behind the looking glass...

And WOW I haven't posted in here in a looong long time ago XD


----------



## Raever (Oct 13, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Both my sonas have extensive backstories, but that's just cause I like world building.



Basically the above. I actually have very little in common with my Fursona, but I will get vent art with her as a form of coping.
For the most part she's her own creature-thing with her own shit going on.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 13, 2020)

Zehlua rides the line between real life and fantasy, with his own comic series I'd like to work on


----------



## dapperbirdy95 (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah if I'd ever get around to making a backstory.


----------



## tonnlife (Oct 13, 2020)

For me a fursonna is more something of an avatar. But i have other characters with their backstories and personalities.


----------



## TuxedoDemon (Oct 13, 2020)

Both of my fursonas are more avatars than they are characters. I don't see a reason to go deeper than that with them. I have other characters and a webcomic if I want to do character building/story writing/world building/etc.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Oct 14, 2020)

Mine is a character that I've used for long-term roleplay.  

To me, I kind of see it as "acting."  Like, when I'm not in RP, my character is "me" for the most part, though she has a few talents and hobbies and skills I don't.  She's like the "better version" of me.

The RP version of Maelstrom has a more detailed backstory that doesn't mirror my own, though there are some parts that are drawn from my own life experiences.  She exists in a different time period so her experiences as a character are based on that.


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 14, 2020)

Pascal is more like an alternate persona for myself. Like in the way someone may have a drag identity. When I use to go to Furry dances dress with his tail and ears I definitely got "into character". 
I miss those dances D:


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

I like worldbuilding but too lazy to worldbuild my "fursona" so no


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2020)

I suppose since he's been used in stories and such with his own backstory...then yes?
Doesn't have a huge world or history. Not like he's from an alternate dimension where cookies taste like burnt carrots and wombats have electric tongues X3

But still, I'd say he's a character :3


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I suppose since he's been used in stories and such with his own backstory...then yes?
> Doesn't have a huge world or history. Not like he's from an alternate dimension where cookies taste like burnt carrots and wombats have electric tongues X3
> 
> But still, I'd say he's a character :3


That's a strange world there, KD


----------



## trivean (Oct 14, 2020)

My sona, Triv, is an extension of myself in a number of ways (same career choice, age, height, interests, etc) but can change in some degree to match whatever story I'm working on with him in it. He can be as cold hearted and ruthless as need be or kind and caring. It all depends on what I'm using him for, much like how all my other OCs are.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

I have multiple characters and no fursona, just one character I use to sort of 'put a face to the user', even though he's nothing like me.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Oct 15, 2020)

I'd hazard that 3 characters of mine that aren't my fursona all have more of a backstory than my actual fursona. But those three are all DnD Characters of mine - so that's cheating. We'll ignore my tendency to draw porn of them.

That being said, as seems to be common - Ziggy has a relatively well defined personality and tastes, at least in my head. I don't write, so there's only so much that can be communicated. Granted, he's basically me but if I was written as a character in a book with clear, somewhat extreme tastes for the sake of story telling. But in terms of where did he come from (where did he go? Cotton Eyed... Cat?) there's not much.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

My main is a character as well as an aspiration. He's something I am looking to become in ways, so I guess I role play as him to get into that mindset. If you wanna be a cool tech-minded gay uncle, you gotta first THINK like one, right? ;p
Should help keep my interests in check so I don't go crazy and start going off in multiple directions at once.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Oct 15, 2020)

Well, personality-wise my gorl's a self-insert of myself turned into an anthro wolf! ^w^ I based it off myself so I wouldn't have to 'act' and can just be me. She has a fairly basic backstory that I'm still trying to hash out in a senseful way so it doesn't seem like I shoe-horned my TF into it. ^^;


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 20, 2020)

My sona doubles as a character yes, albiet one based heavily on myself. He has his own powers and his own story and lore, but I can still use him as my own general purpose character to best represent me.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't really use my sona as a sona haha
He's got his own story and I just wanted something so someone could point and say, "Oh that's that dude" and that's how
he became a sona/mascot


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 21, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I don't really use my sona as a sona haha
> He's got his own story and I just wanted something so someone could point and say, "Oh that's that dude" and that's how
> he became a sona/mascot


Oh, that's that dude!


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 21, 2020)

Chomby said:


> My fursona is a character that I share things in common with. We are both social hermit introverts. While he's away from people in caves and sewer systems, I tend to be the person on the outside of the social circle. I was always that girl that sat alone at lunch at school.
> 
> Though I'm not a writer, he does have a bit of a backstory of how he came to be. I just wanted to make a more mature and rugged character that I didn't intend to have things in common with, but just thought was cool and interesting. Turns out if we met, I think we'd become friends.
> 
> Edit: Below is art of some people's fursonas including mine by someone named Kaywi on Discord. Notice how Dusty (the bat dude) is the only one off to the side without any friends? Is that a mood or what? ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ



Replying to myself for context. lol

Dusty is no longer my fursona, but he still is very much loved. He just isn't "me." He's someone else entirely. My new fursona (Nora, who's face can be seen as my profile picture) is just me, but cool in all her autistic glory.


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 27, 2020)

I'd say my fursona is more a character than representative of me. He has a whole backstory that is drastically different from my own, and I think he and I have very different personalities. He isn't me, but he's someone I can admire.


----------



## foxer (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey everyone ! I hope you are all having a great day 

I am researching the growth of online cultures and communities and more specifically the Furry Community.

I would greatly appreciate it if you completed my survey it will only take around 2 minutes !

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/92HHRVX

Thank you !


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 27, 2020)

She was my main WoW character.


----------

